# cave fever got me so I had to go despite conditions



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I set my alarm this am for 4:00 to go to the octagon pier. I figured conditions suck but at least I would have the whole pier to myself. I started with the norm, catch some live bait, got some great size ly's put 1 out freeline. one on bottom and then set out rod 3 on bottom with a giant chunk of mullet.

First pole screamed out with a big sting ray. Then 2nd pole took off to end up being a decent speck. About an hour went by before another run that seemed promising.

It was a spanish, as I was pulling him in the rod bent with great force as I saw a giant red eat him.It was on... I was in luck because this was my best and biggest rod. I fought him for about 10 minutes and as I got him within sight a 5 to 6 foot shark came up and ate him and took off. As I was screaming with no one around my wife shook me and said " what is wrong with you?" Yeah she woke me up!! It was 4 am. 

I stayed home. I figured there was no way I could top that trip. LOL


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats great:clap..Got a kick out of it..There are a few Spanish caught every year that seem to hang around...It may have got to cold this year though..I once gave a friend on the pier a live cig..He threw it out it got eaten by a king in 5 seconds..Then Cuda ate the King..Then a Shark ate the Cuda..Crazy


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Please go back to sleep..... i wanna see what eats that shark.......


----------



## Fedzilla (Jan 13, 2008)

Haha! That was awesome! Great "report"!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip.....................................Oh.........by the way, You caught a few of us too:clap.........I was following the music there for a moment..........


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Great story


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

> *t65k3 (2/6/2010)*Please go back to sleep..... i wanna see what eats that shark.......


yeah i would like to know too!!!


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

I read this to my wife just now. She laughed and said those guys ar crazy. thanks for the post.


----------



## FISHERMON1985 (Nov 21, 2007)

That's hilarious!! Thanks for the laugh!

:usaflag


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Liquid Medication (2/7/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *t65k3 (2/6/2010)*Please go back to sleep..... i wanna see what eats that shark.......
> ...


Could of been us..That really happened..


----------



## Jaypea (Apr 25, 2009)

Great story, fantastic joke.


----------

